# Αδυναμίες της ελληνικής γλώσσας (από μεταφραστική σκοπιά)



## sarant (Nov 14, 2013)

Θα μπορούσα βέβαια να το βάλω σε εισαγωγικά το αδυναμίες. Πιστεύω πάντως ότι τις αδυναμίες μιας γλώσσας, τα σημεία στα οποία δυσκολεύεται, τις βλέπει πιο καθαρά όποιος μεταφράζει _προς_ αυτή τη (μητρική του) γλώσσα -αν και, βέβαια, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (στις πιο πολλές; ) μπορεί απλώς να είναι δικές του αδυναμίες, του μεταφραστή εννοώ. Και αντίστροφα, τα πλεονεκτήματα μιας γλώσσας, τα βλέπει πάλι πιο καθαρά όποιος μεταφράζει _από_ αυτή τη γλώσσα. 

Αναρωτιέμαι, εμείς που έχουμε γράψει κάποια χρόνια ως μεταφραστές, ποιες αδυναμίες έχουμε εντοπίσει στην (νεο)ελληνική γλώσσα. Για να ξεκινήσω, δυο αδυναμίες που μου έρχονται εμένα πρόχειρα στο μυαλό είναι:

* Η αδυναμία λόγιου δανεισμού από το λατινικό ταμείο. Έτσι, ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι μπορούν στην ανάγκη να αλλάζουν την κατάληξη για ν' αποδώσουν έναν νεολογισμό, εμείς (και πιθανώς οι Ισλανδοί) πρέπει καλά και σώνει να τον εξελληνίσουμε. Παράδειγμα που έχω ξαναφέρει, το transfection, το οποίο στην ΙΑΤΕ είναι ομόρριζο σε καμιά δεκαπενταριά γλώσσες και χώρια στα ελληνικά. Οι Bυζαντινοί την είχαν αυτή την ικανότητα, έλεγαν εξκουβίτωρ και φοιδεράτος. 
- * Δευτερογενής αδυναμία είναι πως, ακόμα κι όταν εισάξουμε έναν λατινογενή όρο, δεν μπορούμε πάντοτε να φτιάξουμε όλα τα λόγια παράγωγα και σύνθετα. Λέμε ας πούμε _κουλτούρα_, και από εκεί έχουμε την υποκουλτούρα ή τον κουλτουριάρη, αλλά όχι το χρησιμότατο "κουλτουρικός", που μόνο οι πόντιοι της ΕΣΣΔ τόλμησαν να το γράψουν.

* Και η δεύτερη αδυναμία είναι ότι δεν έχουμε εύχρηστες λέξεις για πολλά συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Παράδειγμα, το forearm, που λέγεται μεν αντιβράχιον ή πήχυς αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ σε έναν διάλογο "Με πλήγωσε στο αντιβράχιο, το κάθαρμα!"
Ή, εκείνο το μαραφέτι το διαχωριστικό που βάζουν στα ταμεία των σουπερμάρκετ ανάμεσα στα ψώνια διαφορετικών πελατών. Στα αγγλικά κάπως λέγεται (δεν το θυμάμαι). Στα ελληνικά, δεν.


----------



## cougr (Nov 14, 2013)

...εκείνο το μαραφέτι το διαχωριστικό που βάζουν στα ταμεία των σουπερμάρκετ ανάμεσα στα ψώνια διαφορετικών πελατών=grocery/checkout divider. (Έτσι για να υπάρχει).:)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.vkf-renzel.gr/art/568508


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2013)

Δεν είχα σκεφτεί καν ότι έχει όνομα αυτό το διαχωριστικό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

Καλό τετραχίλιαρο, συνονόματε!

Και για να βγάζουμε ένα-ένα θέμα από τη μέση: Επειδή υπάρχει εκείνη η βασική αρχή της γλωσσολογίας ότι κάθε γλώσσα έχει τις λέξεις που της χρειάζονται, να την κάνουμε και πιο λιανά: από τη στιγμή που κάποιο αντικείμενο διατίθεται στο εμπόριο, έχει και όνομα. Δυστυχώς, τα πιο πολλά από τα αντικείμενα του εμπορίου αρχίζουν τη ζωή τους στα ξένα και δεν υπάρχει στα σύνορά μας ο ληξίαρχος που θα τους δίνει όνομα για το οποίο έχει προηγηθεί συνεννόηση με τους ορολόγους. Κάποτε όλα τα αντικείμενα είχαν και τελωνειακό όνομα: στο τελωνείο δεν ήξεραν από _κούκλες_, ήξεραν από _πλαγγόνες_. Σήμερα τι γίνεται άραγε; Ποιος βαφτίζει το μαραφέτι που έρχεται για πρώτη φορά στη χώρα μας από την Κίνα; Και πόσα κύματα περνάνε αυτά τα ονόματα λόγω διαφορετικών εισαγωγέων και μέσα από διαφημίσεις, διαδικτυακές αναφορές και συζητήσεις; 

Πάντως, το μειονέκτημα της γλώσσας είναι μειονέκτημα της θέσης της χώρας στο φάσμα της παραγωγής νέων προϊόντων — αλλά και νέων ιδεών, νέων μορφών τέχνης κτλ. Πάμε καλά στη μαγειρική, πάντως...


----------



## panadeli (Nov 15, 2013)

Ήθελα εδώ και πολύ καιρό να ξεκινήσω ένα τέτοιο νήμα, αλλά δεν ήξερα από πού να το αρχίσω. Πρώτα πρώτα, να σημειώσω ότι συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω με αυτό:



sarant said:


> Πιστεύω πάντως ότι τις αδυναμίες μιας γλώσσας, τα σημεία στα οποία δυσκολεύεται, τις βλέπει πιο καθαρά όποιος μεταφράζει _προς_ αυτή τη (μητρική του) γλώσσα -αν και, βέβαια, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις (στις πιο πολλές; ) μπορεί απλώς να είναι δικές του αδυναμίες, του μεταφραστή εννοώ.



Δεν έχουν μέτρημα οι φορές που σιχτίριζα όταν δεν μπορούσα να βρω ικανοποιητική ελληνική απόδοση μιας -συχνά απλής- αγγλικής λέξης και έβριζα τη γλώσσα μας και την ακαμψία της. Πολύ συχνά βέβαια έβρισκα αργότερα κάποιο λειτουργικό μετάφρασμα, έστω και αν δεν απέδιδε επακριβώς τη χροιά του πρωτότυπου, και κατέληγα στη διαπίστωση ότι το πρόβλημα τελικά δεν το είχε η γλώσσα αλλά εγώ.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, πιστεύω ότι έχει η γλώσσα μας και τις αδυναμίες της, και οι δύο που αναφέρει ο Νίκος παραπάνω είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικές. Μάλιστα, η δεύτερη δεν νομίζω ότι περιορίζεται στους εισαγόμενους λατινογενείς όρους. Είναι πολλές οι ελληνικές λέξεις για τις οποίες δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε όλα τα λόγια παράγωγα και σύνθετα, λέξεις για τις οποίες υπάρχει, για παράδειγμα, ρήμα και ουσιαστικό αλλά όχι επίθετο, ή επίθετο αλλά όχι ουσιαστικό, κ.ο.κ. Επίσης, υπάρχουν πολλές λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται στον ενικό αλλά όχι στον πληθυντικό, την ώρα που η αντίστοιχη αγγλική λέξη έχει καθ' όλα εύχρηστο πληθυντικό [μια πρόχειρη λέξη που μου έρχεται στον νου είναι ο νους: το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει τον λόγιο πληθυντικό _νόες_, που δεν νομίζω ότι τον χρησιμοποιεί κανένας, την ώρα που το αντίστοιχο minds έρχεται πολύ φυσικά στον αγγλόφωνο ομιλητή. Φαντάζεστε την αμερικανική σειρά _Criminal minds_ να μεταφραζόταν στα ελληνικά _Εγκληματικοί νόες;_]. Άλλες λέξεις δεν έχουν γενική πληθυντικού ή έχουν δύσχρηστη γενική πληθυντικού [η _κόρη,_ λόγου χάρη, έχει γεν. πληθ. _κορών,_ αλλά πόσο φυσικά σας έρχεται στη γλώσσα να το πείτε; Αντίστοιχα, λέει κανείς κοτών ή νοτών;], και άλλες δεν έχουν ούτε γενική πληθυντικού ούτε ενικού. Επειδή βέβαια η γλώσσα είναι ζωντανή, πολλά από αυτά αλλάζουν. Το ΛΝΕΓ, ας πούμε, λέει ότι το _κόστος_ δεν έχει πληθυντικό, αλλά μια χάρα χρησιμοποιούνται τα _κόστη_ απ' όλο τον κόσμο, και το ΛΚΝ εντάσσει τη λέξη στο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα Ο46α (μίσος, μίση). Αντίστοιχα, το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι το μπαλάκι δεν έχει καθόλου γενική, ούτε ενικού ούτε πληθυντικού, τη στιγμή που το ΛΚΝ το εντάσσει στο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα Ο44 (τραγουδιού, τραγουδιών), αν και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι δεν μου έρχεται εύκολα στη γλώσσα να πω _του μπαλακιού,_ πόσο μάλλον να το γράψω.

Μια άλλη αδυναμία που έχει συζητηθεί διεξοδικά στο φόρουμ αφορά τα πάμπολλα ουσιαστικά και επίθετα που χρησιμοποιούνται στο αρσενικό γένος αλλά όχι στο θηλυκό (και σπανιότερα το αντίστροφο). Γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, για παράδειγμα, να πούμε _υπουργίνα_ ή _νηπιαγωγίνα;_

Ένα τελευταίο που μου φαίνεται εντελώς ακατανόητο είναι η ανυπαρξία κάποιων λέξεων που δεν αναφέρονται σε πρόσφατες ανακαλύψεις ή εφευρέσεις αλλά σε πανάρχαιες έννοιες. Γιατί να μην υπάρχει λέξη στα ελληνικά για τους γονείς των γονιών μας; Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει το οικονομικό grandparents, αλλά στα ελληνικά πρέπει να πούμε το εξόχως φλύαρο _οι παππούδες και οι γιαγιάδες._

Αν ήθελα να συνοψίσω με μια λέξη την κύρια αδυναμία που πιστεύω ότι έχουν τα ελληνικά απέναντι στην άλλη γλώσσα που μιλώ με επάρκεια, τα αγγλικά, θα έλεγα ότι τα ελληνικά είναι λιγότερο εύπλαστα. Ίσως φταίει η ανάγκη μας να ετυμολογούμε τα πάντα, ίσως οι κομπλεξικές επιθέσεις που συχνά δέχονται όσοι πειραματίζονται γλωσσικά, ίσως οι φιλόλογοι που είχα στο σχολείο, ίσως αυτή η τρισχιλιετής παράδοση που αναβιβάζει την ελληνική γλώσσα σε κάτι το μυθικό, ξεχνώντας πολλές φορές αυτό που πραγματικά είναι και πρέπει να είναι: ένα σύστημα επικοινωνίας.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2013)

Ίσως ένα από τα προβλήματα να οφείλεται στο ότι είναι γλώσσα κλιτή. Στα αγγλικά βάζεις ένα -ing, -ed -like, κολλάς μια πρόθεση, ενώνεις δυο λέξεις κλπ και έχεις καθαρίσει. Από τον Τραβόλτα βγάζεις το travolting, φτιάχνεις ωραίες έννοιες όπως το lived-in (house), ένα lady-like που γίνεται πανεύκολα unladylike κλπ και αφήνεις τον Έλληνα μεταφραστή να βουρλίζεται.
Κι αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πιο ωραίο κομμάτι της δουλειάς: η δημιουργικότητα (αλλά μη ρωτάς τι απομένει συνήθως στο τέλος απ' αυτήν...)


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Θα διαφωνήσω με τον νου και το mind. Γιατί δεν μας κάνει minds= μυαλά, εγκέφαλοι κλπ. Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για π.χ τίτλο τηλεοπτικής σειράς κι όχι φιλοσοφικό δοκίμιο;
Ένα άλλο πράγμα που έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές είναι το ότι στο φροντιστήριο αγγλικών που πήγαινα μάθαμε να γράφουμε γράμματα. Ομοίως, μάθαμε και στα γαλλικά το ίδιο. Αποτέλεσμα: μπορώ να γράψω γράμμα στα αγγλικά από επίσημο μέχρι απλό, μπορώ να γράψω γράμμα στα γαλλικά, στα ελληνικά κολλάω και μου φαίνεται δύσκολο και περίεργο. 
Φταίει η ελληνική γλώσσα γι'αυτό; Ολόκληρο το 19ο και 20ο αιώνα δεν υπήρχε εμπορική αλληλογραφία; Δεν υπήρχαν άραγε βιβλία, μέθοδοι, οδηγοί; Απίθανο μου φαίνεται. Άρα ποιός φταίει που δεν τα ξέρω αυτά; Μήπως το σχολείο; Μήπως παραήταν δημιουργική η διδασκαλία των νέων ελληνικών και από την πολλή δημιουργικότητα χάσαμε την τυποποιημένη γλώσσα; Δεν ξέρω. Αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μειονέκτημα της ελληνικής γλώσσας αυτό, μειονέκτημα των ομιλητών της σαν εμένα είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2013)

Μα είναι δυνατόν *εδώ μέσα* να λέμε ότι τα ελληνικά είναι λιγότερο εύπλαστα; :)

Πού είναι ο Daeman να προσθέσει συνδέσμους προς όλα τα νήματα λεξιπλασιών και νεολογισμών...


----------



## panadeli (Nov 15, 2013)

SBE, με παρεξήγησες. Δεν ήθελα να εστιάσω στο μεταφραστικό κομμάτι, αλλά στο καθαρά γλωσσικό. Δεν λέω ότι δεν μας κάνει το minds=μυαλά ή εγκέφαλοι, λέω ότι ο νους δεν έχει πληθυντικό, ή τουλάχιστον ότι δεν έχει εύχρηστο πληθυντικό. Υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα, θα επανέλθω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Θέλει ίσως αρκετή δουλειά για να το τεκμηριώσω σαν άποψη και να το εξηγήσω, αλλά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι τα αγγλικά είναι πολύ πιο ευέλικτη και εύπλαστη γλώσσα από τα ελληνικά. Βέβαια, είναι ίσως ατυχές να κάνουμε σύγκριση αυτών των δύο γλωσσών, με δυο πολύ διαφορετικές πορείες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Και σε άλλες γλώσσες δεν υπάρχει πληθυντικός ή ενικός σε μια έννοια και καλύπτεται από άλλες. Αυτό δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργο. Σε κάποιες γλώσσες ο ένας-μία- ένα (όχι το αριθμητικό επίθετο) έχει πληθυντικό. Άμα ξεχωρίσεις στο κεφάλι σου ότι ένας= ένας, ένας x πολλοί= κάποιοι δεν είναι και τόσο παράλογο. 
Το φαινόμενο "δεν υπάρχει η Χ μορφή αλλά συμπληρώνεται από την Υ" υπάρχει σε πολλές γλώσσες.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 15, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το φαινόμενο "δεν υπάρχει η Χ μορφή αλλά συμπληρώνεται από την Υ" υπάρχει σε πολλές γλώσσες.



Ναι, ασφαλώς.

Σε σχέση με αυτό που γράφω παραπάνω, ίσως οι λέξεις που δεν έχουν πληθυντικό να μην είναι τόσο πολλές τελικά. Μάλλον με έχει επηρεάσει το ΛΝΕΓ, το οποίο έχει πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα αλλά τώρα που το φυλλομετρούσα για να γράψω κάποιο διαπίστωσα ότι τα περισσότερα μου φαίνονται εντελώς άστοχα. Στο λήμμα "καροτίνη", ας πούμε [καρ_ω_τίνη το δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ, αλλά τέλος πάντων], λέει ότι η λέξη δεν έχει πληθυντικό, κάτι που μου φαίνεται εντελώς ακατανόητο. Μια χαρά λειτουργεί στα ελληνικά το _καροτίνες,_ κατά το _βιταμίνες_ (έχει και ένα κάρο ευρήματα στο δίκτυο). Ούτως ή άλλως είναι πολλές, γιατί να μην υπάρχει πληθυντικός;


----------



## Lina (Nov 15, 2013)

Στα συν των ελληνικών:

Η ευελιξία στη σειρά των όρων της πρότασης.

Η εύκολη δήλωση της ετεροπροσωπίας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πάντως ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο εγγενές μορφολογικό πρόβλημα της γλώσσας που δεν μας επιτρέπει να πούμε _των κοτών_. Αν από σήμερα αρχίσουμε όλοι να γράφουμε τρεις φορές την ημέρα _των κοτών_ (αρκεί να μη θεωρηθεί σεξιστικό), σε μία εβδομάδα δεν θα το ξανααναφέρουμε σαν πρόβλημα.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 15, 2013)

Μα ναι, προφανώς. Αλλά ο κατάλογος των λέξεων για τις οποίες γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ ότι δεν έχουν γενική πληθυντικού είναι ατελείωτος. Το πρωτοδιαπίστωσα αυτό πολύ πρόσφατα, όταν μπλέχτηκα με τη μετάφραση. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, μάλιστα, είχα αναζητήσει τη γενική πληθυντικού της κότας. Ανοίγω το ΛΝΕΓ και βλέπω: [χωρ. γεν. πληθ.]. Έμεινα σέκος. Θυμάμαι ότι σκέφτηκα: Μα καλά, είναι δυνατό να υπάρχει λέξη που δεν έχει γενική πληθυντικού; Ειδικά γενική πληθυντικού; Γιατί; Μου είχε φανεί εξωφρενικό. Εξακολουθώ βέβαια να μην έχω ικανοποιητική απάντηση, πέρα από το ότι "δεν το λέμε". 

Πάντως, αν φυλλομετρήσετε το ΛΝΕΓ, είναι γεμάτο από [χωρ. γεν. πληθ.]. Το ΛΚΝ, από την άλλη, τις ίδιες λέξεις συνήθως τις εντάσσει σε κλιτικά υποδείγματα όπου κλίνονται κανονικότατα. Ίσως το πρόβλημα λοιπόν να είναι του Κέντρου, όχι της ελληνικής.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Aν έχει ονομαστική, θα έχει και γενική. Άσχετο αν την ακούμε σπάνια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2013)

panadeli said:


> ...
> Αν ήθελα να συνοψίσω με μια λέξη την κύρια αδυναμία που πιστεύω ότι έχουν τα ελληνικά απέναντι στην άλλη γλώσσα που μιλώ με επάρκεια, τα αγγλικά, θα έλεγα ότι τα ελληνικά είναι λιγότερο εύπλαστα. Ίσως φταίει η ανάγκη μας να ετυμολογούμε τα πάντα, ίσως οι κομπλεξικές επιθέσεις που συχνά δέχονται όσοι πειραματίζονται γλωσσικά, ίσως οι φιλόλογοι που είχα στο σχολείο, ίσως αυτή η τρισχιλιετής παράδοση που αναβιβάζει την ελληνική γλώσσα σε κάτι το μυθικό, ξεχνώντας πολλές φορές αυτό που πραγματικά είναι και πρέπει να είναι: ένα σύστημα επικοινωνίας.



Εντελώς διαγώνια και βιαστικά διαβάζοντας, αυτό νομίζω πως φταίει κατά μεγάλο μέρος, ο δισταγμός που έχουμε, αναλόγως με τους κύκλους στους οποίους κινούμαστε. Ο Μήτσος δεν το 'χει σε τίποτα να πλάσει αυτό που του χρειάζεται επιτόπου, εκείνη τη στιγμή, χωρίς φόβο και πάθος, και μάλιστα χωρίς να αναζητά την καλύτερη ποιότητα υλικών και την άριστη συναρμογή τους (συνηθισμένος καθώς είναι ο Μήτσος από πατέντες). Όπως έκανε ο κάθε Μήτσος, σε κάθε χώρα, σε κάθε γλώσσα, σε κάθε εποχή, από τον Αριστοφάνη ως τον χωρικό του Μεσαίωνα μέχρι όποιον σύγχρονο δεν λογαριάζει τη στανική «ορθοέπεια», μια πολυτέλεια των σαλονάτων και των γραφειάτων συνήθως, μπροστά στη ζωτική ανάγκη της επικοινωνίας. Εμάς βέβαια μας ταλαιπώρησε πολύ και το γλωσσικό ζήτημα, κι ακόμα βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας συχνά τα απομεινάρια του και τις απόπειρες αναβίωσής του, απροκάλυπτες ή συγκαλυμμένες. Οι Άγγλοι, κι ακόμη περισσότερο οι Αμερικανοί, νομίζω πως γενικά έχουν σήμερα λίγο πιο στενή επαφή με τον Μήτσο μέσα τους. 

Βαρύ πράγμα η κληρονομιά, ό,τι κατέχεις σε κατέχει κι ό,τι διαφεντεύεις σε διαφεντεύει, ιδίως όταν ο περίγυρος τη βάζει συνήθως πάνω απ' όλα, και μάλιστα επιφανειακά και όχι κατ' ουσία, σαν ιερό κειμήλιο που δεν κάνει να το αγγίζεις, να το παλεύεις, να το πλάθεις και να το αξιοποιείς, μόνο να το θαυμάζεις, να το προσκυνάς και να το συντηρείς αναλλοίωτο, καθηλωμένο. Ενώ, για να είναι δικό σου, για να παραμείνει ζωντανό και χρήσιμο, πρέπει να σε υπηρετεί και να το υπηρετείς, να το μεταχειρίζεσαι και να το προσαρμόζεις, αφού πρώτα το μάθεις αρκετά καλά κι αναπτύξεις σωστά αυτό που λέμε γλωσσικό αισθητήριο, για να μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα.



drsiebenmal said:


> Μα είναι δυνατόν *εδώ μέσα* να λέμε ότι τα ελληνικά είναι λιγότερο εύπλαστα; :)
> 
> Πού είναι ο Daeman να προσθέσει συνδέσμους προς όλα τα νήματα λεξιπλασιών και νεολογισμών...



Προσεχώς στις οθόνες σας...


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2019)

*Αδυναμίες της ελληνικής -από τη σκοπιά του μεταφραστή*

Λένε πως ο αρμοδιότερος για να εντοπίσει αδυναμίες της μητρικής του γλώσσας είναι ο μεταφραστής, που παλεύει ν' αποδώσει όρους και φράσεις ξένων γλωσσών στη δική του. 

Αν είναι έτσι, ποιες αδυναμίες της ελληνικής έχετε διαπιστώσει στην πολύχρονη ενασχόλησή σας με τη μετάφραση;

Για να κάνω σεφτέ, ας αναφέρω δύο 
* τη δυσκολία δανεισμού από το λατινικό ταμείο και τη δυσκολία σχηματισμού παραγώγων στις δάνειες αυτές λέξεις. 
* την έλλειψη όρων της καθομιλουμένης για πολύ βασικές λέξεις, ακόμα και για μέλη του σώματος όπως η διάκριση arm-hand ή ο όρος για το forearm.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Admin's note: Ξεχάσαμε και αρχίσαμε να λέμε τα ίδια. Το παθαίνουμε όλοι από μια ηλικία και πάνω. -nickel


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2019)

Την αδυναμία διάκρισης μεταξύ:

republic και democracy
culture και civilization
morality και ethics
intelligence και information


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2019)

Το ότι λέμε τα πράγματα με περισσότερες λέξεις, με περισσότερα γράμματα, με πολλές περιφράσεις, με αποτέλεσμα (ιδίως σε σχέση με γλώσσες όπως τα αγγλικά) να έχουμε αυτό που έχω ονομάσει «υψηλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά». Αυτό σημαίνει ότι, ενώ οι τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις στριμώχνουν τα πράγματα σε όλο και μικρότερες οθόνες, η ελληνική γλώσσα θέλει να κάθεται σε τρεις καρέκλες και να απλώνει την αρίδα της λες και είναι σε καφενείο. Οι μεταφραστές που τοπικοποιούν οθόνες προγραμμάτων και ιστοσελίδων δεινοπαθούν!


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2019)

...
Να σας συστήσω κι ένα καλό φόρουμ (14-11-2013): *Αδυναμίες της ελληνικής γλώσσας (από μεταφραστική σκοπιά)*


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2019)

daeman said:


> drsiebenmal said:
> 
> 
> > Μα είναι δυνατόν *εδώ μέσα* να λέμε ότι τα ελληνικά είναι λιγότερο εύπλαστα; :)
> ...



Ας κλείσω και μια εκκρεμότητα, μια που θυμηθήκαμε σήμερα αυτό το νήμα:



daeman said:


> ...
> *Λεξιπλασίες (Nonce words)
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2019)

Τουλάχιστον δεν είναι περσινό, αλλά προ πενταετίας -πάντως τα ίδια είχα γράψει και τότε αν και με περισσότερα τότε λόγια!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2019)

Τώρα που συνεχίζουμε την κουβέντα; Εδώ ή εκεί; Πάντως εμένα με παιδεύει συχνά το γεγονός ότι θέλουμε ντε και σώνει να βάζουμε άρθρο και να επιλέγουμε γένος στα ονόματα, ενώ στο πρωτότυπο πολλές φορές μπορεί να μην είναι διαφανές. Αναγκάζεσαι π.χ. να κάνεις μια κουτουρού επιλογή για το γένος ανθρώπου ή ζώου και στην επόμενη σεζόν του σίριαλ εμφανίζεται ξανά το όνομα και διαπιστώνεις ότι ήταν το αντίθετο γένος. Μια φορά έστειλα μέιλ και ρώτησα το φύλο ενός σκύλου. Όταν παίρνω τέτοιες αποφάσεις για ονόματα, π.χ. κάποιο τοπωνύμιο, κρατώ σημείωση για να το ξαναβάλω ίδιο, τουλάχιστον να μην έχω ασυνέπεια στα δικά μου γραφτά.

Και άλλα που θα έπρεπε να είναι λυμένα αλλά δεν είναι προφανή, ας πούμε ο Αρχέλων που τον έχω δει και το Άρχελον. Να τώρα παιδεύομαι με το Προκάμβριο (ουδέτερο; μα γιατί; ) ή τον Προκάμβριο (χρόνο) ή την Προκάμβριο (εποχή ή περίοδο ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι). Τι ωραία που την έχουν οι Άγγλοι, όλα τα άψυχα ουδέτερα και καθαρίζουν.

Ένα άλλο καλό-κακό είναι η υποχρέωση να βάζουμε τόνους. Μου αρέσουν οι τόνοι, γιατί διευκολύνουν την ανάγνωση. Ένα χαρακτηριστικό της ελληνικής γλώσσας που μου αρέσει είναι ότι γράφεται με τρόπο αρκετά σαφή και μονοσήμαντο: αν ξέρεις τους κανόνες ανάγνωσης, διαβάζεις πάντα σωστά. Και οι τόνοι βοηθούν σ' αυτό. Όταν όμως έχω μια ξένη λέξη και πρέπει να την τονίσω κάπου, πολύ συχνά παιδεύομαι, όχι μόνο επειδή δεν ξέρω και πρέπει να το ψάξω και δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να το βρω, αλλά κι επειδή πολλές φορές δεν είναι σαφής ο τονισμός στην ξένη γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2019)

Αυτό που θα γράψω δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει αναφερθεί παραπάνω ή σε άλλο νήμα, αλλά, αν δεν έχει αναφερθεί, ήρθε η ώρα του. 

Λέω για το πρόβλημα, στα αγγλικά, με τα απανωτά ουσιαστικά σε θέση επιθέτου που θα πρέπει να αναλυθούν σωστά, από το τέλος προς την αρχή, με όσο γίνεται λιγότερες γενικές, αν είναι δυνατό και με κανένα επίθετο. Και να καταλαβαίνεις πάντα και τι λένε αυτά και πώς συνδέονται μεταξύ τους. Δεν είναι σπάνιο το φαινόμενο μεταφραστές να μπερδεύονται ακόμα και με δύο ουσιαστικά, δηλαδή το C + D να αποδίδεται λάθος σαν «το C του D» και όχι σαν «το D του C». Αλλά άλλο "horse show" και άλλο "show horse".


----------

